# Rental Process



## Larry and Arlene (Aug 14, 2012)

We have applied for our Elective Residence Visa http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/fingerscrossed.gif and have an initial rental for 60 days lined up in Ascoli Piceno in Le Marche. We expect to arrive on 28 June '13.

We want to start the search for an apartment on a one - two year lease after we arrive. The question is process. In seeking the assistance of a real estate agent, what obligations do we take on to that agent? If the agent isn't working out, how easy is it to switch agents if no property has been found on which to start negotiations? We understand agents receive a commission from the people renting a flat. What is customary if customary exists? What should be expected in the way of a deposit on the lease and are there other fees involved? Is it customary to request and receive an english translation of a lease prior to signing? Anything else we should know other than be patient, and expect frustration?


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi. We've just been through this process near La Spezia. There was no obligation to a particular estate agent, but we did find one out of the many that we dealt with wanted us to pay fees after we pulled out of a negotiation. We paid nothing as nothing was ever signed. So the golden rule, never sign anything until you have arrived at a mutually agreeable contract, and it has been translated by someone that is fluent in Italian. 

We found the rents we were offered were a lot higher than what an Italian would expect to pay, and negotiated. We even had a case of a house that was on the net for 1200 euros per month, but was pulled off when we looked at the house, and we were quoted 2500 euros. It's up to them really - we walked away if there unnacceptable clauses or they would not reduce to a reasonable rent, and they lost the business.

The deposit was typically quoted at 3 months. It's not held by a third party and goes into the landlord's bank account. The general practice is apparently not to pay the last few month's rent, as the Italians will generally not return the deposit. 

Estate agent's fees were payable by us and one month's rent. 

Our contract guarantees a fixed rent for 4 years, and provides the landlord with some tax benefits I believe.

In the house that we ended up with the previous tenants had not paid the rent for ages, or the gas bill. I had to accompany the landlord to the local gas shop to prove that I was a real person taking over the gas, but the outstanding fees are an issue between the gas company and the previous tenant not us. So that was cleared up quickly. 

Broadband was a pain to get. We have it now, with telecom italia, but it's arranged by telephone with very fast speaking italians. An engineer turned up last week unnanounced and installed a new line, then left. It wasn't until I returned from the UK and tried an Italian phone, and set up our modem, that we realised it was all connected and working. Great now though.

On the security front most expats I've talked to have been burgled, and it seems to happen if your locks and window bars etc are not up to scratch. It's something to look out for when you are visiting houses / apartments - a freind of mine's first floor apartment was burgled as he had no bars on the windows, since it was not on the ground floor. I have just installed a wireless alarm which cost about £200, and will phone me if it's triggered. It also has door contact sensors which ensure that when you're in the house at night, if someone comes in, you are alerted - another freind was pepper sprayed when he woke in the middle of the night to find someone in his room. Apparently it does tend to be petty theft.

There are a number of companies in the UK - useful in my case - that will provide contents insurance. Most Italians don't bother. The quotes we've had so far have been cheap though.

So that's my quick download from recent experience. I hope it's helpful.

Sean.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

la spezia sounds like a place i would not be in a hurry to move to but the oposite , thank god our part of italy abruzzo is nothing like that most people leave the keys in the door on the outside when they go out


----------

